#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in allahabad | Best Btech/BE colleges in allahabad

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 7 Engineering Colleges in Allahabad:*Motilal Nehru National Institute of TechnologyIndian Institute of Information Technology, AllahabadBBS College of Engineering and TechnologyIERT AllahabadLDC Institute of Technical StudiesUnited College of Engineering & ResearchShambhunath Institute of Engineering & Technology*1.) Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology*
**
*Year of Establishment:* 1961.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Bio TechnologyChemical Engineering\TechnologyCivil EngineeringCeramic EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringProduction EngineeringIndustrial Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 25,000/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 13,500/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
ABBAdobeAmazonAMDOCSAricentAshok LeylandBajaj AutoBank of BarodaBHELBORLBPCLBristle ConeBritannia IndustriesCanonCapgeminiCCILCDOTCienaCiscoCitrixCoal IndiaCrompton GreavesCSCCTSCumminsCypressDellDirect IDRDODS ConstructionE-Value ServeEicher MotorsEILEnergy InfratechEruditeEssar SteelsEXL ServicesFibcomFiserv GlobalFreescaleGAILGammon India LtdGati InfrastructuresGEGieperGlobalLogicGoldam SachsHALHero HondaHCL InfosystemsHindalcoHondaCARHughes SystiqueIBM Software LabsIDBI BankIdea cellularIndian NavyInfosysIOCLJindal steelsJohn DeereJublientL&T(ECC)L.TechLancoLG ElectronicsLohiyaStarlingerM-TreeMAQ SoftwareMake My TripMaruti UdyogMicrosoftMid-MacMu-SigmaNational InstrumentsNestleNewgen SoftwareNetappNiksunNomuraNTPCOnmobileOraclePatniPOWERGRIDPSITReliance EnergySamsung EngineeringSamsung IndiaSapientSaskenSchlumbergerSchneider ElectricalsSimplexSolid CoreSonySPCLSTMicroelectronicsTata MotorsTata PowerTata TelecomTCILTCSTech MahindraTejas NetworksThorogoodUnion BnakUnitechVedantaVerizonWells FargoWipro TechnologiesYahoo India Ltd.ZS Associates*Address:* Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology Allahabad - 211004, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: MNNIT Allahabad M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MNNIT Allahabad fee | MNNIT Allahabad placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in himachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in himachal Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.)* *Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Information TechnologyElectronics & Communications Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 25,000/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 13,500/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* 
Placement Statistics of 2011-2012 batch:
100% student placed.75% placed in Dream Jobs.Highest Package: 65 lpaAverage Package: 6.5 lpaNo. of Companies Visited: 65*Address:* IIIT Allahabad Deoghat, Jhalwa Allahabad - 211012, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) BBS College of Engineering and Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringApplied ElectronicsElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Top Recruiting Companies*
Matrix SolutionsWiproAirtelRavi StarL & TInfotechRelianceSiemensACCSatyam ComputersAreva KirloskarTCSInfosys TechnologiesQuarbzLMLM & MHCLInfosystemsABBSonalikaMBTBirla Soft TelcoBajajIFFCO*Address:* Phaphamau, Gaddopur, NH 96, Allahabad-211013, Uttar Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) IERT Allahabad*

*Year of Establishment:* 1955.

*Affiliation:* U.P. Technical University, Lucknow.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and Engineering.Electronics Engineering.Industrial & Production Engineering.Instrumentation & Control Engineering.Civil Engineering.Electrical Engineering.Mechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 70,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
S.no
Name of the Company

1
TCS New Delhi

2
Infosys Bangalore

3
Mahindra & Mahindra

4
Aviva

5
H.C.L Technologies

6
Syntel Pune

7
Wipro Technologies

8.
Escorts Ltd

9.
Ariva

10.
Simplex India Ltd.

11.
Telcon Equipments

12.
Satyam Computer Services

13.
Birla Soft Noida

14.
L & T Infotech

15.
Zuari Cement

16.
U.S.Technologies



*Address:* Institute Of Engineering & Rural Technology, 26, Chaitham Lines Allahabad - 211002, Uttar Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) LDC Institute of Technical Studies*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
LDCITS, Allahabad is one of the fast growing institutions across the region. No effort is spared to groom our students not only by imparting sound knowledge in their respective disciplines but also creating positive attitudes so that they can be an asset to any organization they join.


Now when our final year students (June 2011 Pass Outs) have passed with wings to fly over to the various prestigious companies to show their worth and assist the company to fly sky high, about 35 organizations have taken part in placement process during the current year 2010-2011 till now. In the coming year we are targeting more than 60 organizations to visit our campus. Initiatives are underway to preset our B.Tech & MBA students to organizations having strong base.

*Address:* LDC Institute of Technical Studies, 22 Milestone, Allahabad-Pratapgarh Highway , Soraon, Allahabad (UP), India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) United College of Engineering & Research*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction EngineeringElectronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
At United, our endeavor for perfection does not end at the completion of students course. We strive to ensure that a student is well settled once he/she is out of the institute. Hence placement process is given paramount importance. The constituent of successful placements is not only the scholastic achievements but also auxiliary factors like communication skill, diction, vocabulary and aptitude.


*Top Recruiting Companies*
WiproTataYamahaCitibankSatyamIndia InfolineHCLICICI BankInfosysCipla*Address:* UPSIDC, Industrial Area Naini, Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh, India - 211010.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Shambhunath Institute of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Electrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Tuition Fee  - 79400.00Examination Fee - 3650.00Dress Fee with Sweater/Blazer - 1500.00Functions/Events/Insurance/ I Card & Library Card etc. - 1000.00Caution Money  (Refundable) - 1000.00*Placement:* 
*                                                                                               Batch 2012*

*S.NO*
*           NAME OF STUDENT*
*BRANCH*
*              COMPANY*
*PACKAGE*

1
MAYANK
IT
SIGMAITES
1.8 lpa

2
RUBY TIWARI
CS
SIGMAITES
1.8 lpa

3
RITU MISHRA
EC
TAKSHAK TELECOM PVT. LTD
1.2 - 2.8 lpa

4
LAV PRAKASH
EC
TAKSHAK TELECOM PVT. LTD
1.2 - 2.8 lpa

5
AMRENDRA KR. TRIPATHI
EC
TAKSHAK TELECOM PVT. LTD
1.2 - 2.8 lpa

6
ANKUR JHA
IT
TAKSHAK TELECOM PVT. LTD
1.2 - 2.8 lpa

7
KAPIL
MBA
VRC SERVICES
1.8 - 2.5

8
BAIBHAV KUMAR
MBA
VRC SERVICES
1.8 - 2.5

9
LAXMI RAMAN
MBA
VRC SERVICES
1.8 - 2.5

10
NISHANT KUMAR
MBA
VRC SERVICES
1.8 - 2.5

11
NAVEEN
MBA
VRC SERVICES
1.8 - 2.5

12
PARUL CHATURVEDI
MBA
GEPLANT
1.2 - 2.6 lpa

13
ARVIND KR. TRIPATHI
MBA
GEPLANT
1.2 - 2.6 lpa

14
SHRUTI SRIVASTAVA
MBA
GEPLANT
1.2 - 2.6 lpa

15
SAURABH KUMAR
EC
I PROTECH GLOBAL SOLUTION INDIA
1.8 lpa

16
VINIT JAISWAL
EC
I PROTECH GLOBAL SOLUTION INDIA
1.8 lpa

17
SIDDHARTH SHANKDHAR
EC
I PROTECH GLOBAL SOLUTION INDIA
1.8 lpa

18
SHRISHTI SRIVASTAVA
CS
I PROTECH GLOBAL SOLUTION INDIA
1.8 lpa

19
NISHI FATIMA
EC
I PROTECH GLOBAL SOLUTION INDIA
1.8 lpa

20
HARSHIT SRIVASTAVA
IT
NEURAL INFO SOLUTION
2 lpa

21
MONIKA PRAJAPATI
CS
NEURAL INFO SOLUTION
2 lpa

22
RUBY TIWARI
CS
NEURAL INFO SOLUTION
2 lpa

23
ANKITA YADAV
IT
NEURAL INFO SOLUTION
2 lpa

24
RITU MISHRA
EC
NEURAL INFO SOLUTION
2 lpa

25
ARCHANA SINGH
CS
NEURAL INFO SOLUTION
2 lpa

26
Ambreesh Pathak
IT
VHR CON SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
2.4 - 2.9 lpa

27
Sanchit Srivastava
EC
VHR CON SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
2.4 - 2.9 lpa

28
Arpit Mishra
CS
VHR CON SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
2.4 - 2.9 lpa

29
Vinit Dwivedi
CS
VHR CON SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
2.4 - 2.9 lpa

30
Priyanka Rana
CS
VHR CON SOFTWARE PVT. LTD.
2.4 - 2.9 lpa

31
Eti Vats
EC
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa

32
Richa Singh
CS
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa

33
Suchita Srivastava
CS
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa

34
Prashant Pandey
CS
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa

35
Anup Kr. Mishra
EC
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa

36
Km. Akanksha
EC
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa

37
Chiti Srivastava
EC
ZAN INFO SOLUTION PVT LTD.
2.4 - 2.8 lpa



*Address:* Shambhunath Institute of Engineering and Technology Jhalwa, Allahabad, Uttar Pradesh, India.

----------

